# Auflösung ändern ohne Berechtigung



## z-coupe (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Rechner, bei dem ich gerne die Auflösung verändern würde. Rechte Maustaste auf Desktop, es kommt eine Meldung, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe. In die Systemsteuerung komme ich auch nicht rein. Das Admin Passwort ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Was habe ich für Möglichkeiten trotzdem die Auflösung zu verändern?

danke


----------



## subara (12. Dezember 2007)

Das ist in den Gruppenrichtlinien eingestellt. Ohne Rechte hast du keine Chance diese zu ändern.

Edit:
Bei Admin-Pw vergessen gibts auch Hilfe.
Es wird nähmlich verschlüsselt in einem geschützten Bereich der Registry (SAM) abgelegt.
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, wenn du es nicht mittels Sicherungsverfahren (http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;321305) gesichert hast, dass Pw zu überschreiben.
Wie das geht und was du brauchst, findest du mit Google heraus.
Bsp.: Erd Commander


----------



## stain (12. Dezember 2007)

z-coupe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe hier einen Rechner, bei dem ich gerne die Auflösung verändern würde. Rechte Maustaste auf Desktop, es kommt eine Meldung, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe. In die Systemsteuerung komme ich auch nicht rein. Das Admin Passwort ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Was habe ich für Möglichkeiten trotzdem die Auflösung zu verändern?
> 
> danke



Aber genau dafür, damit keiner sowas ändert, sind die Einschränkungen doch da. Ich denke du wirst dich damit abfindne müssen oder was mit dem Admin ausmachen.


----------



## subara (13. Dezember 2007)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Aber genau dafür, damit keiner sowas ändert, sind die Einschränkungen doch da. Ich denke du wirst dich damit abfindne müssen oder was mit dem Admin ausmachen.


Ja stimmt, falls du den PC privat nuzt bleibt dir nichts anderes Übrig als das Pw zurückzusetzen(siehe oben) oder das System neu aufzusetzen.
Finde das Verbieten von solchen Sachen wie Auflösung und Desktophintergrund ändern nicht sinnvoll. Der Support wird mit Kleinigkeiten welche auch der User erledigen könnte belastet. Das einzige was ich an den Gruppenrichtlinien verboten habe ist das dumme Gumibärchen-Teletubi-Design (aus geschmaklichen und leistungsbedingten Gründen)  und halt der Zugriff auf die Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung etc.


----------

